# East fork lake...yuk!



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

east fork lake has another algae bloom. This was seen last week and it is bad. Just a heads up if you are heading there to fish.
Bassky


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Man, what happened to that lake. I used to fish there 7 years ago and it wasn't like that. This is very disturbing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

They say a pic is worth a thousand words so here's 3000 words worth.
I saw this yesterday morning. 

Hard to believe but people were still launching their ski boats with tubes to pull, jet ski's and a few on their paddle boards were getting ready to go in as I was leaving.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

The result of fertilizer, pig/chicken/cow poop. getiing flushed into the watershed. Mr Kasich's first signature was to 'deregulate" farm water runoff . Lake Loramie has been unusable every year since.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> They say a pic is worth a thousand words so here's 3000 words worth.
> I saw this yesterday morning.
> 
> Hard to believe but people were still launching their ski boats with tubes to pull, jet ski's and a few on their paddle boards were getting ready to go in as I was leaving.
> ...


lol they aint smart like fishermen


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

I was there Saturday and it was very shocking what it looked like.I caught a nice mess of fish but I threw them back after looking at that water all morning.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems like each year it comes sooner. Soon as we get a little hot weather it boom's.


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

As pointed out this has been a repeated problem for at least the last 5 years or more. What has changed? I believe when farmers were pushed by Monsanto to go to no till farming. They bought from them the seed that was resistant to their chemicals that they provided like Roundup. The farms paid more for this seed and chemicals but didn't have to spend the time and big fuel costs to plow and disc. All around the incoming East fork area is state wildlife area that is farmed by lease. You also have the town of Williamsburg with an inadequate sewage system that can not handle the large spring rains and volume. Thus raw sewage gets into this water stream. This small community does not have the money to correct this problem.The water heats up with temps and bingo another algae bloom. This has also caused the fishing to be extremely stressed with die offs. This is going to stay this way for along time I believe because our politicians don't care or unaware how to solve these problems. Even though East Fork is only 15-20 miles from my house I can not fish or have my grandchildren go into this unsafe water. We have to trailer the boat to Rock Fork to tube, sky or fish.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like you have done your homework.They definitely need to step up and fix this issue.Its a huge like that a lot of us tax payers would like to enjoy.I live in Goshen so it's only 15 minutes from my house.I usually go to Cowan instead.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

These algae blooms aren't something that just affects EF, they are anywhere & everywhere.
GLSM was one of the 1st and worst here locally but just watch the news as the year progresses.
Last year I believe Florida was experiencing some major blooms along the Atlantic (east) coast.
Some of these blooms are normal, some are exaggerated because of all the run-off.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I cleaned a couple of bluegills and one channel cat from EF 2 weeks ago, and my hands smelled horrible for 2 days after despite multiple cleanings and scrubs. The fish tasted fine but gawd my hands smelled something awful. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

G-Patt said:


> I cleaned a couple of bluegills and one channel cat from EF 2 weeks ago, and my hands smelled horrible for 2 days after despite multiple cleanings and scrubs. The fish tasted fine but gawd my hands smelled something awful. I won't be doing that again.


Did the cat smell like tar or oil?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

We had the same issue in the Ohio River two years back.

It is a shame, but East Fork is a cesspool.
It is also a shame that we have nowhere decent to go fishing here in the tri-state.
I travel extensively to find a descent fishery, and I feel sorry for all of the guys in the Cincy area who own big bass boats and have nowhere by East Fork and others like it to fish.
Were that my only option, I believe I would take up golf.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> Did the cat smell like tar or oil?


No, the catfish didn't smell like oil or tar.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Sad for an eastsider to say but EF doesn't even cross my mind as a place to fish anymore. I either make the jaunt to RF or just go down on the river if I'm gonna try to fish close to home.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

From late May thru the turnover in the fall (which is hunting season for me any way), I pretty much rule it out too. Been thinking more and more about getting an annual non-resident KY license for $50 and check out what that's like. It seems the kydnr does a better job with their lakes though not 100% certain since I haven't done a bunch of research on it. From what I've seen on KY Afield, I'm kind of persuaded that it does.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

G-Patt said:


> From late May thru the turnover in the fall (which is hunting season for me any way), I pretty much rule it out too. Been thinking more and more about getting an annual non-resident KY license for $50 and check out what that's like. It seems the kydnr does a better job with their lakes though not 100% certain since I haven't done a bunch of research on it. From what I've seen on KY Afield, I'm kind of persuaded that it does.


You won't regret it. Lots of good places on the south side of the river if you're willing to drive 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I live in central ohio and in my area we just lost my favorite local hole over the last few years, slowly it was drained, maybe its just me but it seems like odnr is more worried about bird watchers and flooding the land for more birds way more than they worry about fisherman, they should start charging bird watchers for a liscense. Fisherman pay all the money to odnr and we don't have ant descent local fishing holes around my area. fish kills and lack of management has been terrible. I read farmers have enough nitrogen on their fields to last 5 years and they still add more each year, I don't see this problem getting any better very soon. good luck fellas


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

They aren't going to fix it... Just sayin'..


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

My question is why not?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Because they can't stop all the run off from the farms would be my guess...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brookville has the same problum, but not nearly as bad


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> They say a pic is worth a thousand words so here's 3000 words worth.
> I saw this yesterday morning.
> 
> Hard to believe but people were still launching their ski boats with tubes to pull, jet ski's and a few on their paddle boards were getting ready to go in as I was leaving
> ...


C-dude,
As a GLSM guy, I've seen more than my share of nasty algae. Those 3 pics were tough to look at. At GLSM I haven't seen the thicker, multi-colored swirls of scum like in your 3rd photo. That doesn't mean it isn't there, just haven't witnessed it in my limited lake time the last couple weeks. Very sad but a complicated problem without an easy fix. GLSM is a test lab for virtually every potential solution. 7 years after GLSM became the poster-child for algae issues, tens of millions of $'s, we can't prove if we're gaining or losing ground in the battle. The agricultural guys have to keep their chemicals/manure on their property. What goes on your farm should stay on your farm. Other industries and commercial businesses have to pay for spills and overflows.....agricultural guys don't? Same needs to be done with sewers from cities/villages, chemicals from homeowners/lawns, etc.

Our ingenious scientists need to develop a bug that eats algae, or eats phosphorus, nitrates, and animal manure.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

nAbout 25, maybe 30 years ago I was at the LMR getting ready to launch a canoe with a friend. While waiting on him a young lady shows up and she starts taking water samples. I walk up and ask her what's up, she explained about how the water quality was slipping because of all the chemicals from all the new sub divisions built all around SW Ohio and the run-off was having it's effects.
Fast forward to now...a lot more subdivisions, a lot more chemicals. Chemicals being used are weaker generally speaking but there are 10x more lawns being treated. Oh course all this means more sewage added to some very over worked sewage systems also.
Farm practices have changed too adding to the problems. Wetlands drained, fences rows eliminated, crops changed and more livestock than ever before. With tobacco crops being eliminated here in SW Ohio almost all those farms are now raising more beef to make up for the loss of income.
The weather patterns changing with these crazy torrential rains we now seems to happen 5/6/7 times a year are adding to the problem also. We never seem to have gentle rains anymore, it seems these torrential down pours are the norm.
I see people blame the state or the DNR for all these problems. They didn't create it, they're just stuck with it. I don't think it all that easy of a fix. This problem has been building for 50 years.....


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Bassky said:


> east fork lake has another algae bloom. This was seen last week and it is bad. Just a heads up if you are heading there to fish.
> Bassky


I'm heading down this weekend. It'll be the first time for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Not taking a boat this time. How's the bank fishing? Is the dam accessible?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There is bank access at all the ramps. There is a launch ramp at the dam and shore fishing is available. There is also access at the spillway below the dam.
What part of the lake are you going to?
What are you fishing for?

Right now the lake is up over 11' from all the rain last week. It's possible for the lake to be back down to pool by the weekend but that also is depending on how much rain we have this week.


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Mainly bass and crappie fishing. I'm staying at the campgrounds so I can move all over as needed.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Personally I'd stay up that way and fish up there. EF (the river) comes in just south of the campground beach, just to the north of the camp ground launch ramp is a cove (Cabin Run).
You should be able to not have to move too far from there.
When you enter EFSP from Rt32 the road to the campgrounds is off to the left on the road you come in on. If you don't turn left and follow that road straight it takes you to Afton ramp. There is a little fishing pier down there plus plenty of shore access.
One other thing just before you enter the park there is a gas station/bait shop (Boarshead) Good people to do business with IMO. He runs and sponsors the crappie tourneys at EF.


----------



## Addam38257 (May 29, 2010)

The ODNR has a budget...paid for by us to be distributed between ALL of our fisheries. Of course we'd like them to spend most of that budget on maintaining our favorite holes, but that's just not possible. In my 48 years I've seen waters go from bad to good to bad again, and vice versa. That's nature, even with our influences on it. Every time we identify a fishery as positive, pressure increases and within a few years we blame the ODNR for the decrease in yield. Without a doubt, agriculture has an effect on the frequency and severity of natural occurrence's such as algae blooms, but I'd bet my last dollar that in 5 years we'll be reading threads about the awesome bite occurring at EF. Ohio has great fishing...we wouldn't be posting here if it didn't! IMHO, the ODNR does an awesome job maintaining overall management of our fisheries.


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, not to be a jerk but Ohio does NOT have great fishing. Ohio just has lots of people who love to fish and have made the most of what resources are available. With some exceptions, Ohio lakes are some of the worst in the country when compared to almost anywhere else.


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Personally I'd stay up that way and fish up there. EF (the river) comes in just south of the campground beach, just to the north of the camp ground launch ramp is a cove (Cabin Run).
> You should be able to not have to move too far from there.
> When you enter EFSP from Rt32 the road to the campgrounds is off to the left on the road you come in on. If you don't turn left and follow that road straight it takes you to Afton ramp. There is a little fishing pier down there plus plenty of shore access.
> One other thing just before you enter the park there is a gas station/bait shop (Boarshead) Good people to do business with IMO. He runs and sponsors the crappie tourneys at EF.


Thanks crappiedude. I appreciate the assist!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Except Lake Erie, one of the best in USA!


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

The AGRA business. Tons of campaign money


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Matt Jackson said:


> My question is why not?


 The AGRA business, tons of campaign money


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bassky said:


> Except Lake Erie, one of the best in USA!


Which has had algae blooms so bad the drinking water intakes were closed for the last 5 yrs


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I live across the street from eastfork. I stopped fishing the lake about 14 years ago. It gets so bad it stinks.

If I were to fish it , it would be late fall into the winter .


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Those pics are beyond nasty.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

OutdoorLife said:


> Ok, not to be a jerk but Ohio does NOT have great fishing. Ohio just has lots of people who love to fish and have made the most of what resources are available. With some exceptions, Ohio lakes are some of the worst in the country when compared to almost anywhere else.


The man-made lakes may suck (or should I say can suck) but the rivers aren't half-bad


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> The man-made lakes may suck (or should I say can suck) but the rivers aren't half-bad


This. 

Our river systems in Ohio are the best fishing we have, in my opinion. I grew up fishing lakes exclusively. Now, I spend more time at the river now that I have it somewhat figured out. I still fish lakes too, just not as much. This year being the exception because of all this rain! Gotta get my fix somewhere lol


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I always thought political posts were verboten???


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> This.
> 
> Our river systems in Ohio are the best fishing we have, in my opinion. I grew up fishing lakes exclusively. Now, I spend more time at the river now that I have it somewhat figured out. I still fish lakes too, just not as much. This year being the exception because of all this rain! Gotta get my fix somewhere lol


Ditto. It's weird how the rivers have been so high for the majority of the season. I just want things to get back to summer pool.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

G-Patt said:


> Ditto. It's weird how the rivers have been so high for the majority of the season. I just want things to get back to summer pool.


It will be August until that happens.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Gonna try efl tomorrow I will post a report on fishing and water. If the rain holds off.
Bassky


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Would buffer strips between the fields and water sheds help?I know it would cost the farmers but there has to be a happy medium.I have seen alot put in around here lately.Probably for erosion.But I would think it would help with Fertilizer also.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Bassky...there's a regatta going on tomorrow though Sunday so the dam ramp will be closed until next Monday.
No problem using Bantam/Tate ramp. Lake is still up a few inches but didn't see any trash floating.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ant said:


> Would buffer strips between the fields and water sheds help?I know it would cost the farmers but there has to be a happy medium.I have seen alot put in around here lately.Probably for erosion.But I would think it would help with Fertilizer also.


You know they use mounds of wood chips now days to prevent silt from washing on new construction sites, I bet that would help, plus the only cost would be installing it.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Got to go out today for a couple of hours this am from 8:30-10:30. Used bantam ramp thanks to all of the rowers. Caught 25 crappie 5 keepers till the rain hit. We were having a blast, good jig bite today. The water had a pretty "green" color to it and the water was up 1' or so. Not as bad as a week ago Thursday. Water temps 79-80. Fish weren't as scattered today. The rowers, 8 girl teams actually were in the no wake zone by bantam ramp. Saw some jet skis circling them, young guys of course! Be back next week.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was at the bantam ramp fishing from the bock for about an hour. Was that you in the white bass boat?

Looked like they had a bunch of boats in that regatta.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, I was in a red and silver nitro with 150hp merc. I came off lake when rain started, 10:30 or so.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone been over there in the past couple days. What's the water like. Still green?
Lookin at what's it going to be like sunday.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was there this morning with the grand kids, fished about 3 hours.
Water is still green and you can see the algae in the water but it doesn't seem to hurt too much. Normally the algae will remain present until the turnover in Sept/Oct.
I will probably be back out Sat or Sun


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Forgot to add...remember the regatta is going on through Sunday so part of the lower end is closed and the rest of the lower end is a no wake zone.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Went Friday, got on lake late, 10am got off @ 3:30. Caught 30 crappie, only 4 keepers. Caught mostly on minnows and float today. Water temps 80, water a bit dingy, still some algae going on. Biggest crappie was 11.25".


----------



## swat (Aug 27, 2010)

I go to this site http://www.clermonthealthdistrict.org/BathingBeaches.aspx it will tell water condition. Was there today was catching 10" crappie in open water . Tried brush pile caught a lot but were all small. Going to try open water in the morning. I think the bloom hits all the lakes.And all for the same reason disgust


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you trolling?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Bassky...was that you I saw pulling out of Sherry's Tuesday morning, heading towards the dam ramp? As I was pulling in I saw that red/silver (or white) Nitro being pulled by a white truck. I was pulling in just as you (or whoever) were leaving.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Open water is the place to be.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Hey Bassky...was that you I saw pulling out of Sherry's Tuesday morning, heading towards the dam ramp? As I was pulling in I saw that red/silver (or white) Nitro being pulled by a white truck. I was pulling in just as you (or whoever) were leaving.


Yes that was me what kind of boat were you in?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an older blue F150 with a white tracker pro-v 17. I was just turning in to Sherry's just as you were turning towards the dam ramp.
Never did see ya on the lake. One of these days I'm sure I'll run into you out there.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep I will keep my eye out for you.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Going Friday for some crappie at east fork lake with father in law and his girlfriend. Give a report over weekend.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bites been pretty solid last few times I've been out. I did notice some of the fish moved a little deep last week though. Got a few in 20'+ which is rare for me to even look that deep.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

What is lake like, clarity and temps? Do you troll crank Baits? How were you catching them 20' deep? Dropshot?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Normally I'm just a jig guy & mostly I like swimming jigs this time of year.
Lately I've been doing some double minnow rigs and a friend of mine has been doing slip floats.
If we get on a deep water bite I will generally fish a 3/32 oz jig and will either swim it or I'll fish it dead sticking and fish it vertical. Sometimes they seem to prefer a Bobby Garland, sometime a 2" tube. About 50% of the time I use crappie nibbles.

My wife has been going with me lately and I almost always give her a minnow rig while I use jigs. Since she won't touch the fish or the bait I have my hands full keeping up with her. On most days I will probably catch as many on jigs as my guest (wife, grand kids or buddies) will catch on minnows.

Double minnow rig = 1/2 oz egg sinker with 1 hook above and 1 hook below the weight.
Drop shotting would work just as well. I like the bigger weight to get the rig down quick and lets the user keep the line vertical and at the right depth.
Lake looks good right now & I'm going to guess the temp is around 80 +/-. Honestly at this time of year I don't pay too much attention to the temps.
I think I know the general area you fish and honestly I would think you'll do okay.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Got on water at 8am off at 1pm. Caught around 40, 5 keepers biggest 12". Caught 2 nice channel cats, one 5lber. Caught most of my fish drop shot with minnow 8-15' deep. Caught my bigger crappie on 1/16 jigs. Still a bit slow. Water temps 76!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

5 keepers in 5 hours seems about right.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Any info on what the hybrid bite has been like ?? I probably won't be going to E.F but I'm always curious about those striped devils 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> Any info on what the hybrid bite has been like ??


I'm not a hybrid guy but I talked to a guy a few weeks back and he seemed to be pretty happy with them. Said he was getting some decent size too...18"-24" if I remember correctly. I was fishing the main lake one day and watched a bunch blow up on a school of shad. They looked to be of good size but I didn't get any hook ups on my crappie jigs.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Any ideas where to get bigger fish more keepers in tristate area?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I'm not a hybrid guy but I talked to a guy a few weeks back and he seemed to be pretty happy with them. Said he was getting some decent size too...18"-24" if I remember correctly. I was fishing the main lake one day and watched a bunch blow up on a school of shad. They looked to be of good size but I didn't get any hook ups on my crappie jigs.


 Thanks for the info crappiedude, I don't get down there often but I have targeted them in past years,( 20 years ago)it's always a good time when they're busting the top. We always fish early season with chicken liver and calm summer mornings and evenings chasing the jumps. I'm guessing boat traffic can make the evening jumps tough to fish with the increased boat traffic that lake is seeing these days.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

From what I see the chicken livers still work especially from the shore anglers.
I used to see a bunch of retired guys there super early fishing the surface bite years ago. They very well could still be out there getting them that way...I'm just too lazy to get up that early unless I'm sitting in a tree stand.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Heading out this morning with grandkids hoping to catch a bunch for fun. Report later.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Was that you driving east out sr125 about 11:15. I was headed out to have lunch with a friend and did a double take when I saw the white truck with red boat go by.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, we were heading to Sherry's then to dam ramp. Took my grandson, wife and granddaughter. Selah caught 8, Preston caught 7 and I caught 4. We had 4 keepers. Got on lake around 11:30 came off lake around 3pm. Kids had a blast. Let them both drive the boat, they loved it. Might go Friday to efl, going to bass fish for a change.


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the reports on EF, Bassky. I don't see too many these days but I know I can always count on you and crappiedude (on this forum which I don't visit often, and on crappie.com - I'm 'mbk' over there).

I was a die-hard EF crappie guy until a couple years ago. As for you asking a better place for crappie nearby, that's the problem I think  I did spend a couple of days at Rocky Fork last year. I did ok but I didn't catch a lot of big ones. It was fun but I know EF a whole lot better. I can say that Ohio River tributaries hold the biggest crappie in these parts but probably not the numbers. It's where I spend most of my time fishing anymore but I am hellbent on trying EF at least once this year. Probably in a couple weeks.

It sounds like there's no shortage in numbers at EF, just smaller in size. Here's to hoping the crappie fishing in next couple of years will be great in numbers and size.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

mkl said:


> ...but I know EF a whole lot better. I can say that Ohio River tributaries hold the biggest crappie in these parts...


There's a whole lot of truth in that statement.
I think Rocky has the size and the numbers IF you know the lake and I think knowing the lake is key to RF. Honestly that's probably true of most lakes. Even though EF is less than 10 minutes from my house I still make the drive to RF more than a few times a year. Same with Paint Creek.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

My dad and I used to fish rocky fork and paint creek lake for crappie years ago when I was a teenager. Anyone willing to give me some areas to fish there, pm if you don't care. I heard brookville has bigger crappie also.


----------

